# Download:  - GTA 4: GTA 4: Patch-Download - PC-Update für Grand Theft Auto 4 erhältlich



## System (13. Dezember 2008)

*Download:  - GTA 4: GTA 4: Patch-Download - PC-Update für Grand Theft Auto 4 erhältlich*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,670358


----------



## Hugo78 (13. Dezember 2008)

*re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Na entlich.

_edit:
- scheint wirklich etwas besser zulaufen, 
- aber AA funst bei mir immernoch nicht (WinXP 32, treiberversion 178.24, Rest siehe Sig)
- MP muss ich erstnoch testen ..._


----------



## JWSJWS (13. Dezember 2008)

da bin ich etz aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Birdynator (13. Dezember 2008)

Lobet den Herrn! Das iPhone neben das Bett legen und alle 30 minuten aufwachen und auf pcGames nachschauen hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Birdynator am 13.12.2008 07:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Lobet den Herrn! Das iPhone neben das Bett legen und alle 30 minuten aufwachen und auf pcGames nachschauen hat sich gelohnt!




bei mir bringt er garnichts


----------



## Birdynator (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 13.12.2008 08:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdynator am 13.12.2008 07:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also immerhin startet es jetzt und läuft flüssiger aber jetzt hängt es gerade wieder mitten in einer Mission, wo is patch #2    ?


----------



## Viron83 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Nö bringt ebi mir auch nix. FPS 20-30 und das ist NICHT FLÜSSIG!!!


----------



## Atropa (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir läuft es spürbar flüssiger, allerdings stürzt das Game mit aktivierter Clip-Aufnahme noch immer ab.


----------



## Kc1 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir läuft es merklich flüssiger! Eigentlich fast perfekt!


----------



## martystone (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Endlich !!! Das Spiel startet sofort ( ATI 4850 )  kein Texturflimmern mehr, läuft flüssig wie es von Anfang an schon hätte sein müssen ! Super !


----------



## BoChilla (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wie schauts denn mit den ati besitzern aus?
speziell die 4800er reihe.
waer schoen wenn sich da mal jemand zu wort melden wuerde.
muss ja wissen ab wann sich der kauf des spieles tatsaechlich lohnt :>>

€: so schnell kanns gehen


----------



## daJones (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also...hab ne 4870 1GB und es startet nun auf Anhieb. Performancemäßig hab ich (bei gespielten 20min mit Patch) noch keine Verbesserung merken können. Außerdem frage ich mich, wo Partikel- und Spiegeleffekte verbessert wurden.


----------



## daJones (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt mit Patch nur noch 28FPS. Vor der Installation waren es noch 37FPS. Das stinkt zum Himmel.

Renderqualität: Maximum
Texturqualität: Hoch
Sichtweite: 47

Da hat R* wieder mal Mist verzappt!


----------



## sonidis1 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Hugo78 am 13.12.2008 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Na entlich.
> 
> _edit:
> - scheint wirklich etwas besser zulaufen,
> ...




Probier doch mal ein Treiber Update der Grafikkarte. So viel ich weiss gibt es zwei Versionen von 180.xx. Zu verlieren hast du nichts, NUR ZEIT


----------



## Inexx (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

also bei mir lief das spiel von anfang an perfekt mit 30 frames keinerlei einbrüche oder grafik fehler und dan dachte ich mir wird bestimmt mit dem patch noch besser aber jetzt kann ich garnich mehr spielen bei mir zieht die kamera nun ständig nach oben und ist unspielbar echt klasse patch


----------



## RobZombie (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Bei mir gibts auch keinen Performanceunterschied....der Patch behebt laut log aber auch keine Performanceprobs. Ich hab das minimalsystem aus C2D@1,8GHz und eine HD3850, muss aber dennoch alles aufs minimum stellen um in Verfoglungsjagden irgendwie noch mit 20 FPS zu spielen. Ansonsten läufts mit ca. 23....naja soviel dazu.


----------



## Joebeast (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

die server der seite sind im moment noch total überladen


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Inexx am 13.12.2008 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir lief das spiel von anfang an perfekt mit 30 frames keinerlei einbrüche oder grafik fehler und dan dachte ich mir wird bestimmt mit dem patch noch besser aber jetzt kann ich garnich mehr spielen bei mir zieht die kamera nun ständig nach oben und ist unspielbar echt klasse patch



Gamepad angeschlossen, das nun erkannt wird (direct input...) ?

Ich hoff mal für die ATI-User, dass es für sie richtig läuft...


----------



## libiph128 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Bei mir tut sich seit dem Patch gar nix mehr. Da half nur noch deinstalieren und anschließend wieder installieren und da ich ATI-Kunde bin noch eben schnell die Introvideos weg geschnitten und es lief wieder perfekt. Klasse Rockstar ein Patch der alls nur noch mehr verbuggt!


----------



## Fretschia (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Hmm bei mir lief es am releastag nach 5 stunden internet durchforsten perfekt, aber wenn ihr jetzt sagt das die performance bei manchen verschlimmbessert wurde...mir gehts eigentlich nur um AntiAlaising soll das durch den patch möglich sein?...Werde auf alle fälle meine savegames mal scihern


----------



## Hugo78 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				sonidis1 am 13.12.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hugo78 am 13.12.2008 07:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der 180.48 hatte insgesamt schlechte Texturen in anderen Spielen verursacht.
Den neuen 180.84 hab ich schon getestet, der läuft anfangs nicht schlecht, aber nach 30min hat man das Gefühl das "der VRAM voll" ist. Texturen werden merklich später geladen.
Der 178.24 lief da besser, weshalb ich wieder gewechselt hab.
178.13 wäre dann noch, mal schauen, den kann ich tatsächlich noch mal probieren.


----------



## Joebeast (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

ICH FASSE ES EINFACH NICHT!!!DAS VERFICKTE SPIEL LÄUFT TROTZ UPDATE NICHT!


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Fretschia am 13.12.2008 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> mir gehts eigentlich nur um AntiAlaising soll das durch den patch möglich sein?...Werde auf alle fälle meine savegames mal scihern



Es gibt durch den Patch keine Antialiasing und es wird auch kein's geben, dazu hätte das Spiel DX10 optimiert werden müssen (soweit ich die Aussagen von R* richtig im Kopf habe).


----------



## Dr-Brot (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Die sollen endlich mal an der Performance drehen. Die ist wirklich grauenhaft...
Wieso zum Teufel hat so ien kleiner PAtch so lange gebraucht. Der Patch war doch shcon am Dienstag fertig. Was zur Hölle muss Microsoft da alles überprüfen damit sie so einen Minipatch freigeben -.-


----------



## NukeEliminator (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Wo sind die Savegames gespeichert, weiß das jemand?


----------



## RobZombie (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ich hab schon bei der Größe von 30 MB bemerkt, dass das nichts gescheites sein kann.


----------



## XIII13 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				GorrestFump am 13.12.2008 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Fretschia am 13.12.2008 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was?  
Macht es denen etwa Spaß, ihre Kunden zu verarschen?

Aber wenn du Anti Aliasing willst, kannst du das bei den Forceware-Treibern von ATI und NVIDIA direkt einstellen, so das es dann im Spiel erzwungen wird.


----------



## otacon2002 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

also bei mir läufts echt besser

benchmark vorher 30fps nachher 35

einstellung: 1680*1050
textur hoch
render hoch
sicht 50
detail 70
fahrzeug30
schatten 4   auf einem

c2d e6850@3,0ghz
hd4870 512mb overclocked edition
4gb ram
vista 32bit

aja...damit man die textur auf hoch machen kann muss man:

 -norestrictions -nomemrestric

zu der gtaiv.exe hinzufügen

es startet auch auf anhieb. daher schonmal danke R*

AAABER: im spiel selbst geht meine maus automatisch nach unten(also die sichtperspektive). im menü selber sind jetzt anstatt [leertast[] und [eingabe] im wechsel noch die xbox tasten y und b.

so kann ich net spieln wenn ich meine maus immer nachkorrigieren muss...

kennt jmd das prob?


----------



## SKJmin (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				RobZombie am 13.12.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon bei der Größe von 30 MB bemerkt, dass das nichts gescheites sein kann.



Ich erinnere dich mal an den Resident Evil 4-Patch, falls dir das jetzt was sagt.
Ich meine der war ujm die 60 MB groß und hat einen unglaublichen Schub hervorgerufen...

Was ich damit sagen will, ist dass die Quali des Patches nicht unbedingt Größenabhängig sein muss...

Die hätten auch "1-GB" Patch rausbringen könne, wo  nur die IMAGES erweitert/verbessert wurden^^


Bin mal gespannt, was der Patch bringt...und endlich kann man nun bowlen...


----------



## Hugo78 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				GorrestFump am 13.12.2008 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Fretschia am 13.12.2008 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf ATI karten scheint AA ja zu laufen, egal ob Vista oder XP.


----------



## daJones (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Häää? Woher hast Du das mit dem AA auf ATI-KArten. Ich habe ATI und auch kein AA.


----------



## XgAmEr (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Bei mir läufts jetzt dank Patch auf 800x600 flüssig!

WANN KOMMT EIN PERFORMANCE PATCH RAUS!!!!  

Mfg

Xgamer


----------



## Pabla (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ich hoffe das bald mal ein Performance Patch kommt,noch läuft nichts besser eher schlechter


----------



## RobZombie (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				SKJmin am 13.12.2008 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 13.12.2008 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh echt? Hab ich gar nicht gewusst, dass der so klein war und ja der hat wirklich nen riesen Schub gebracht. 

Werd ich mir merken, dass die Größe nichts aussagt, danke!


----------



## gamertom (13. Dezember 2008)

*GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Also ich kann mich nicht beschwerden:
Was sagt ihr zu meinem benchmark?

Statistiken
Durchschnittliche FPS: 45.90
Dauer: 37.14 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 90%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 72%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 100%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1280 x 1024 (75 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Hoch
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 51
Detaildistanz: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Video-Driver Version: 7.14.10.304
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         E8500  @ 3.16GHz


----------



## olstyle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				RobZombie am 13.12.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SKJmin am 13.12.2008 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extremeres Beispiel:
Bethesda beweist immer wieder wie ein kompakter Patch aussehen kann. Bis jetzt gibt es aus dem Studio keinen Patch der über 10MB groß ist  .


----------



## Dulo (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

ich komm jetzt ohne probleme ins Spiel mit dem text, aber dafür hör ich im game nurnoch musik also z.b. das Radio im Auto alles andere ist Stumm.
Mit ausnahme vom Benchmark dort ist aller ton vorhanden.


----------



## Natschlaus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				olstyle am 13.12.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 13.12.2008 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das der so klein ist liegt daran, dass da ja praktisch nur Code enthalten ist und keine Texturen, Sounds, etc. die das Spiel groß machen(ne Textur is vielleicht ma 500Kb groß aber 500Kb als Code sind schon recht viel). Kann man vielleicht mit ner Textdatei vergleichen.


----------



## SKJmin (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Dulo am 13.12.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm jetzt ohne probleme ins Spiel mit dem text, aber dafür hör ich im game nurnoch musik also z.b. das Radio im Auto alles andere ist Stumm.
> Mit ausnahme vom Benchmark dort ist aller ton vorhanden.



Hast du ein 5.1+ System?
Wenn ja, die Stecker-Konfiguration mal beachten.
War bei meinem Bruder auch der Fall!!


Nun ob der Patch wirklich was bringt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...

*Vorher*


> Durchschnittliche FPS: 49.70
> Dauer: 37.23 Sek
> CPU-Auslastung: 71%
> Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 67%
> ...



*Nachher*


> Durchschnittliche FPS: 48.51
> Dauer: 37.23 Sek
> CPU-Auslastung: 69%
> Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 64%
> ...



PS:
Ist das erste Mal bei mir abgestürzt mit der Meldung
"Nicht genügend Videospeicher" 

Obwohl laut dem Benchmark nur 86% ausgelastet...

(und das mit der GTX 280^^)


----------



## Herms (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ganz seltsame sache bei mir. seit dem patch läuft das spiel genauso wie vorher, nur geht bei mir die perspektive wie bei andern usern auch automatisch nach unten...
kann da bitte jemand helfen


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Bei mir ist einfach kein unterschied auszumachen ausser das ich ohne umwege das spiel starten kann. Läuft gefühlt etwas schlechter was mich wirklich ärgert... naja wenigstens macht meine Maus keine Faxen   
Patch zum Patch bitte


----------



## Inexx (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Gamepad angeschlossen, das nun erkannt wird (direct input...) ?

Ich hoff mal für die ATI-User, dass es für sie richtig läuft... [/quote]

@ GorrestFump 

ja hab ein gamepad dran aber egal ob ich ausstecke einstecke auschalte gta spinnt immer


----------



## matze1904 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Inexx am 13.12.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamepad angeschlossen, das nun erkannt wird (direct input...) ?
> 
> Ich hoff mal für die ATI-User, dass es für sie richtig läuft...



@ GorrestFump 

ja hab ein gamepad dran aber egal ob ich ausstecke einstecke auschalte gta spinnt immer [/quote]

Bei mir wird die Kamera auch immer herunter gezogen, aber ich habe kein Gamepad angeschlossen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Patch ist super. Jetzt startet das Spiel immer und läuft einwandfrei  


_Übrigens_: Heute sollen auch die Rockstar-Mitarbeiter online spielen, steht so im Spiel, wenn man reinkommt.


----------



## otacon2002 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

maus problem gelöst:

einfach den angeschlossenen gamecontroller vom pc trennen un schon läuft es bei mir klasse...

also R* hat gute arbeit damit gemacht...kann es nun uneingeschränkt nutzen und starten

nur mein ccc von ati öffnet sich net mehr seit 8.12

kann man da aa un af einstellen sodass es im spiel verwendet wird?


----------



## alex4germany (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Tjo.... könnte sein, dass die Performance ein wenig besser geworden ist bei mir. Dafür habe ich aber auch keinen Sound mehr im Spiel, abgesehen von der Musik. Die Zwischensequenzen und der Benchmark-Test sind einwandfrei, aber sobald ich das Spiel dann spiele gibts keinerlei Stimmen, Geräusche etc... Schade, vorher konnte ich das Spiel problemlos spielen. 

So 'n Dreck........


----------



## FmFalcon (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

habe das selbe problem mit dem gamepad.
das nervt!!!


----------



## DLH007 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Also eines macht der Patch ganz sicher, er verkürzt die Ladezeiten um ca. zwei drittel, das ist super. Vorher hat das Laden recht lang gedauert.

Sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Lief vorher schon genauso.


----------



## DieDieMyDarling (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

gannz großer mist der patch vorher lief es wenigstens ohne abzustürzen... jetzt hab ich keinen sound mehr und das spiel stürzt alle 10 minuten ab


----------



## Kicking (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

seit dem Patch dreht sich die Kamera permanent um Nico.Was issn das für ein Scheiss,bitte?!


----------



## BigBond007 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

haha, jetzt stürzt das spiel nich beim starten ab, sondern nurnoch mitten im spiel oder was xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Kicking am 13.12.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> seit dem Patch dreht sich die Kamera permanent um Nico.Was issn das für ein Scheiss,bitte?!


Falls du mit Maus + Tastatur spielst, Gamepad rausziehen, das könnte dabei helfen.


----------



## fsm (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

...Das Spiel, das zuvor perfekt lief, startet seit dem Update nicht mehr. THX!


----------



## Kicking (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

die Kamerasicht wird ständig nach unten gezogen!
Und bei der Steuerung kann man nur noch "Allgemein" und "zu Fuss" einstellen,super!


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Komisch das mit den Kamera-Problemen, kann mir nur vorstellen dass da irgendwo durch den direct input - support Signale verarbeitet werden, bei den meisten ist das Problem durch das Trennen eines Gamecontrollers (Gamepads, Lenkräder, etc.) vom PC vorbei.
Bei mir war's das Lenkrad...

Mich wundert's mich dass das Problem bei manchen bestehen bleibt.


----------



## BiJay (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Kicking am 13.12.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> die Kamerasicht wird ständig nach unten gezogen!
> Und bei der Steuerung kann man nur noch "Allgemein" und "zu Fuss" einstellen,super!


Das liegt am Gamepad, wie hier schon tausendmal erwähnt. 

Für mich gibt's auch nicht viele Veränderungen. Gut, das Spiel scheint jetzt immer beim ersten Versuch zu starten. Viele Bugs habe ich aber immer noch: Bei einigen wenigen Missionen Ladezeiten an die 5-10 Minuten, Grafikfehler hier und dort und ich kann immer noch nicht die Details hochstellen! (Diese Grafikkarten-Ram-Begrenzung ist doch schwachsinnig.)


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				BiJay am 13.12.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Bugs habe ich aber immer noch: Bei einigen wenigen Missionen Ladezeiten an die 5-10 Minuten, Grafikfehler hier und dort und ich kann immer noch nicht die Details hochstellen! (Diese Grafikkarten-Ram-Begrenzung ist doch schwachsinnig.)



5-10min. beim Laden von Missionen? Das sollten eher 5-10sek. sein.
Würde aber in diesem Fall eher das Problem am eigenen Rechner suchen, nicht am Spiel.
Hat die Partition auf der GTA IV installiert ist genug freien Speicher?
Laufen Programme im Hintergrund ? Spyware etc. - das Übliche.
Vielleicht hat deine Installation auch aus irgendnem Grund "nen Schaden" - Neuinstallation könnte helfen (ich weiß - dauert...).

Die (verschmerzbaren) Grafikfehler sind geblieben. 
Die Details kannst du ohne Probleme auf hoch einstellen - wurde schon tausendmal beschrieben wie's geht. 
Kann aber durchaus negative Folgen haben (neue Probleme).


----------



## alex4germany (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Nachtrag: Nach einem simplen Neustart des Rechners ist das Problem, dass es außer der Musik keinen Ton im Spiel gab, nicht mehr aufgetreten und läuft nun ohne Probleme....

Da habe ich wohl zu früh rumgeheult


----------



## High-Tech (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Hab bisher keinereli Nachteile bemerkt bei einer Spielzeit von rund 1,5 Stunden.

Dagegen hat sich die Performance geringfügig gesteigert, finde es gibt eine geschätzte FPS Steigerung von rund 5 FPS.

Reicht aber schon aus, dass das Spiel nicht zwischendurch stockig wird sondern nur noch leicht ruckelig was mich persö nlich nicht stört.


----------



## GoT-bamboocha (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				GorrestFump am 13.12.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> BiJay am 13.12.2008 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firewalker2k (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Na geil.. Da freut man sich auf nen Patch und alles ist beschissener als vorher.

Muss dazu sagen, vorher liefs bei mir zwar mit manchmaligen Abstürzen beim Spielstart, aber dafür lief es dann auch soweit problemlos, nur eben bisschen langsam. Nun läuft das Spiel in Häusern deutlich flüssiger, der Benchmark hat auch rund 5 FPS mehr, dafür habe ich jetzt in weniger als 5 Minuten mind. 3 neue Fehler - nach einem ersten Handygespräch hatte ich einen dauerhaft hörbaren Handyton im Hintergrund, als wenn man eine Taste drückt. Handy aufgemacht, wieder zu und tataa - es kommt ein 2. Ton hinzu. In einem nächsten Gespräch um ne Kurve gedriftet, nun kommt ein dauerhafter Ton von quietschenden Reifen hinzu. Mission gestartet, während dem "Intro" verschwinden die Handy-Töne und man gibt dem Spiel noch weiterhin ne Chance. Man setzt sich mit seinem Kumpanen ins Auto und sieht folglich, wie am unteren Bildschirmrand innerhalb weniger als einer Sekunde sämtliche Gesprächs-Texte, die während der ganzen Fahrt zu hören sein sollten, an einem vorbeizischen.

Echt peinlich, was die da abziehen..

EDIT: Es kommen auch noch Sound-Aussetzer dazu. Selbst das Herunterregeln der Sound-Beschleunigung hilft nicht. Kaputtgepatcht. Na danke -.-
Nen Kollege von mir hat auch noch den tollen RESC10-Fehler und muss weiterhin auf komplett minimum spielen.
EDIT2: Nachm Neustart sind die Probleme tatsächlich verschwunden.. ^^
EDIT3: Zu früh gefreut. Sound ist mitten in der Mission weggewesen, bis auf die Musik.


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				alex4germany am 13.12.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Nach einem simplen Neustart des Rechners ist das Problem, dass es außer der Musik keinen Ton im Spiel gab, nicht mehr aufgetreten und läuft nun ohne Probleme....
> 
> Da habe ich wohl zu früh rumgeheult



na das ist doch schön  
Glückwunsch Rockstar ... irgendwie schafft ihr es einfach nicht die Menschen richtig glücklich zu machen ... also die die sich überhaupt noch mit euch rumstressen


----------



## bindalf (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

die schatten sehen ja immer noch wie sch*****


----------



## imann (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

kann mir jemnd sagen,wie es bei einer 3850 ati läuft? löhnts sich das spiel zu kaufen?


----------



## maik216 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ganz toll, nach einmal PC neu starten und 3 mal Spiel neu starten hatte ich dann auch wieder kompletten Ton.


----------



## imann (13. Dezember 2008)

*patch*

ich weiß nicht aber für so viele grafikfehler und buggs und abstürze ist der patch einfach zu klein! 30mb! im verhältnis zu der spieldatei selbst 16gb!!!!


----------



## slaindevil (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: patch*

An die Leute mit den RESC10 Fehlern... Schaltet die Aufnahmefunktion des Video Editors aus...

Kann ich sowieso auch von der Leistung nur allen empfehlen... Hat mir 10FPS gebracht...

Grüße,


----------



## Dulo (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				SKJmin am 13.12.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dulo am 13.12.2008 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, ich habe ein 2.1 system


----------



## B-Tingeltangel-Bob (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

ich bin vermutlich der erste, bei dem das spiel seit der patchinstallation zur diashow verkommen ist. bin ziemlich neidisch auf alle, denen es einen performancegewinn gebracht hat - mich hat es etliche frames gekostet. jetz ist es unspielbar. juhu ...


----------



## ChristophKringel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

  supi   

Es läuft endlich fast komplett stabil. Jetzt stürzt es ca alle 2-3 std ab. damit kann man schon mal leben. Sonst ist es alle 10-20 min abgestürzt. Endlich kann ich spielen.  
Bedanken tu ich mich bei R* bestimmt nicht., ist ja wohl selbst verständlich das die den mits in ordnung bringen


----------



## Bofur21 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

es ist wirklich nicht zu glauben, es ist zwar nett von Rockstar und Microsoft den patch nun endlich zu veröffentlichen und dann gibt es mehr Probleme als vorher. Ich habe gestern ein paar neue Windows-Updates laufen lassen, nun startet mein Spiel auch nicht mehr, ich komme zwar noch ins Spiel, aber sobald ich lade bin ich in dem endlosen Ladebildschirm und es passiert gar nichts mehr. Ich werde den patch mal installieren, aber ich gehe mittlerweile davon aus, das gesamte Spiel neu installieren zu müssen. Warscheinlich war alles so gewollt und geplant, damit man beim nächsten GTA sagan kann; das es das Spiel nur noch auf Konsole geben wird, da die PC-Umsetzung zu kompliziert ist und zu viele Fehler aufweist, warten wir es einmal ab. Der Immageschaden für Rockstar ist auf jeden Fall enorm. Selbst schuld und redlich verdient.

regards


----------



## RushSGA (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ist das ein Witz oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Der Patch oder was das auch immer sein soll, bringt mir mal genau gar nix.
Also ich seh schon das Spiel geht zurück in den laden..
Was für eine verarsche mann oh mann.....


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				GoT-bamboocha am 13.12.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 13.12.2008 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"commandline.txt" im gta IV ordner erstellen. Darin muss dann "-nomemrestrict -norestrictions" stehen. Es gibt noch viele weitere Parameter die du darin einstellen kannst (Auflösung, Details etc.)

Old-School-Spaxa-Methode:
Spiel mit niedriger Auflösung, niedriger Sichtweite und hohen Textur-Einstellungen laden, Ingame die texturen auf  "mittel" (wird erst bei neustart verändert  und die gewohnte Sichtweite/Auflösung einstellen -> restrictions umgangen (bis zum neustart des spiels)

bzw.: 
Threads lesen zu Problemen mit GTA IV (ich weiß die sind lang -> nachfragen)




			
				XIII13 am 13.12.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 13.12.2008 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gab einzelne die behaupten es funktioniere, das wird wohl eher "natürliches AA" sein (dreckige Brille oder sonst was) 

R* zum Anti-Aliasing:

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p2.html


> IGN: Before we get into that, a few questions about general graphics options. Why can't you actually through the graphics menu adjust AA (anti-aliasing), turn off shadows, and why is there a resource usage limitation?
> 
> Kevin Hoare (R*): Early on we decided we weren't going to support DirectX 10. We were just going to work on increasing the visual quality with what we had with DirectX 9. _If we had DirectX 10 support we could have had the AA in there, *but we don't have any.* _(...)



Hört sich *theoretisch (!)*nach "technisch unmöglich" an...


----------



## SandmanOL (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Wenigstens wird jetzt mein Rumblepad 2 erkannt und kann jetzt ohne Umwege damit zocken.


----------



## lenymo (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Jaaaa Rockstar sind die Best0rn!!!!


----------



## totti88 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Hey Leute^^

Hab das Spiel bisher nicht erworben, weil habe selber eine Ati HD4850 hat jmd vll Erfahrungen damit gemacht ob das Spiel nun startet?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

lg totti


----------



## gamertom (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				totti88 am 13.12.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute^^
> 
> Hab das Spiel bisher nicht erworben, weil habe selber eine Ati HD4850 hat jmd vll Erfahrungen damit gemacht ob das Spiel nun startet?
> 
> ...





servus

ich habe eine und das game läuft bei mir supi

cpu E8500
ati asus 4850 512 mb

Statistiken
Durchschnittliche FPS: 45.90
Dauer: 37.14 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 90%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 72%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 100%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1280 x 1024 (75 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Hoch
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 51
Detaildistanz: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Video-Driver Version: 7.14.10.304
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         E8500  @ 3.16GHz


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				HorrorEnte89 am 13.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> alex4germany am 13.12.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alex schreibt, dass sein Spiel nach einem Rechnerneustart einwandfrei funktioniere.

Ich bin der letzte der hier R* die Stange halten will, aber die grundlegenden Sachen: neustarten, Eingabegeräte checken bei "auto move" der Kamera oder der Spielfigur, nicht über fehlende features die nie angekündigt worden waren heulen (Performance/Schatten-Verbesserung - nicht angekündigt!) etc. dürfte man von einem halbwegs ambitionierten user doch erwarten. (nicht auf dich bezogen alex)

Wenn das Wissen fehlt: Nachfragen nicht rumheulen!

Außerdem "braucht " man bei weitem keine 100% Sichtweite und 100% Detaildistanz, die Unterschiede zwischen bspw. 100/100 und 50/50 sind sogar auf Screenshots marginal, steigern die Performance aber enorm.
Ein Fall wie Crysis damals: Die allerhöchsten Einstellungen sind für künftige Systeme.
Mich wunderts jedoch dass R* so blöd war und nicht aus den Fehlern von Crytek damals gelernt hat... Da war das Geheule ähnlich herzzereißend und ausufernd.


Während der ganzen GTA IV -Misere sind mir viele Probleme aufgefallen, die sich relativ schnell/einfach lösen ließen, jedoch dabei das Geschrei zunächst sehr groß war und es oft am PC und nicht am Spiel lag - da hat R*  TEILS sicherlich recht mit der Aussage, dass oft die mit der wenigsten Ahnung am lautesten wüten.

Das entschuldigt natürlich auf der anderen Seite die teils tatsächlich gravierenden Mängel NICHT (ATI -Karten, Abstürze, massive Grafikfehler,hässliche Schatten etc.)!


----------



## eyepe (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: patch*



			
				slaindevil am 13.12.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> An die Leute mit den RESC10 Fehlern... Schaltet die Aufnahmefunktion des Video Editors aus...
> 
> Kann ich sowieso auch von der Leistung nur allen empfehlen... Hat mir 10FPS gebracht...
> 
> Grüße,



Wo kann man die Aufnahmefunktion deaktivieren?


----------



## ListigerLux (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: patch*

Hallo Jungs und mädels,

hat einer von euch eine Radeon X1800 Grafikkarte.
Eigentlich sind die systemanforderung ja höher. Hat einer von euch es mal mit der X1800 ausprobiert,?
Würde mich sehr interessieren obs funzt ?
Bitte antwortet mir mal. DANKE


----------



## Atropa (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Kleines Resümee zum neuen Patch, den neuen "Sound-Bug" hatte ich auch schon, allerdings war dieser nach einem Spiel neu start weg und ich konnte ohne Probleme spielen. 
Lustig ist allerdings, dass die Benchmark Zahlen zwischen vor und nach dem Patch nahezu identisch geblieben sind, das Spiel aber trotzdem deutlich flüssiger läuft und nicht mehr so stark hackt, vorallem Nachts.


----------



## totti88 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

servus

ich habe eine und das game läuft bei mir supi

cpu E8500
ati asus 4850 512 mb

Statistiken
Durchschnittliche FPS: 45.90
Dauer: 37.14 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 90%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 72%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 100%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1280 x 1024 (75 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Hoch
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 51
Detaildistanz: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Video-Driver Version: 7.14.10.304
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         E8500  @ 3.16GHz [/quote]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey 

danke für die schnelle antwort
Weil es hieß aber doch das es auf der 4850 getestet wurde und das Spiel da gar nicht erst lief, allein schon wegen Inkompibiltät zu Ati Karten?!
dehshalb wollte ich den Patch abwarten und hoffen das es was bringt 

Also mein System ist:
Win Xp Prof. Service Pack 3
Net Framework 3.0
Amd Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+
ATI Radeon HD 4850 Golden Sample von Gainward
Treiberversion : 6.14.10.6879
Motherboard: Asus  A8V-E-SE

Meinst du ich hätt ne chanche das es überhaupt startet, weil ja sehr viele Ati User gar nicht erst Spielen können allein schon wegen der Graka?!

lg totti


----------



## Viron83 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				gamertom am 13.12.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> 
> ich habe eine und das game läuft bei mir supi
> 
> ...




ich versteh das nicht!!

hab denselben Prozessor und die Vorgnänger GraKa (siehe Sign) und bekomme folgenden Benchmark:

_Durchschnittliche FPS: 31.06
Dauer: 37.67 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 96%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 68%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 67%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1280 x 1024 (75 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Mittel
Renderqualität: Hoch
Sichtdistanz: 40
Detaildistanz: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
Video-Driver Version: 7.14.10.630
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz_

Wie geht das? 

Und warum wird meine Videospeicherauslastung nur zu 67% genutzt???


EDIT: 

Welchen ATI treiber haste drauf?


----------



## ghost5000 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				GorrestFump am 13.12.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch das mit den Kamera-Problemen, kann mir nur vorstellen dass da irgendwo durch den direct input - support Signale verarbeitet werden, bei den meisten ist das Problem durch das Trennen eines Gamecontrollers (Gamepads, Lenkräder, etc.) vom PC vorbei.
> Bei mir war's das Lenkrad...
> 
> Mich wundert's mich dass das Problem bei manchen bestehen bleibt.



Edit: Problem gelöst


----------



## BallaBernd (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ganz große Sache und mein dicken Lob an Rockstar! Die wissen noch, wie man Spiele macht Leute! In Zukunft nur lieber für Konsole!

Das Spiel, das vorher schon relativ Scheiße lief, läuft nun noch schlechter und das, zu meiner riesigen Freude, noch mit Soundfehlern 
Also wenn das nicht ein gelungener Patch ist!
Und ohne irnonisch klingen zu wollen, aber was sind das für Schatten!? Ich hab ja nichts gegen Inovative Spielideen aber müssen Körnige Schatten wirklich sein? Dann doch lieber eine Funktion zum Schatten deaktivieren.

Wenn Patch 1.2 die Fehler von 1.1 behebt, und Patch 1.3 die Fehler von 1.2, dann guck ich bei Patch 1.4 mal wieder vorbei :o
Haut rein ihr Unschuldigen


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Atropa am 13.12.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig ist allerdings, dass die Benchmark Zahlen zwischen vor und nach dem Patch nahezu identisch geblieben sind, das Spiel aber trotzdem deutlich flüssiger läuft und nicht mehr so stark hackt, vorallem Nachts.



Die Sache ist, dass der integrierte Benchmark nichts mit den Anforderungen im tatsächlichen Spielbetrieb zu tun hat -> vorher = nachher.
Bei mir läuft das Spiel auch deutlich flüssiger, mit meinem ziemlich fordernden Clip im Videoeditor stell ich mit einem fraps-bench einen Performance-Zuwachs von ~ 20 % fest!
Die Nachtszenen sind erheblich flüssiger und rasante Autofahrten mit crashs und so weiter weniger von framedrops betroffen, das Zielen fällt insgesamt etwas leichter.

Diese Soundprobleme hatte ich auch kurz - Neustart und vorbei.


----------



## pain25 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

ich probiere mal den alten graka treiber ich habe das gefühl das die nun besser sind^^


----------



## Onlinestate (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				otacon2002 am 13.12.2008 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> AAABER: im spiel selbst geht meine maus automatisch nach unten(also die sichtperspektive). im menü selber sind jetzt anstatt [leertast[] und [eingabe] im wechsel noch die xbox tasten y und b.
> 
> so kann ich net spieln wenn ich meine maus immer nachkorrigieren muss...


Ich hab das gleiche Problem, aber habe ich keinen Controller und hatte ich noch nie einen an mein Laptop angeschlossen. Verstehe also gar nicht, woher er die Signale hernimmt. Ich hab sogar alle USB-Geräte abgemacht und nur mit Touchpad und Tastatur gestartet.


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Viron83 am 13.12.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> gamertom am 13.12.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Die Einstellungen sind unterschiedlich (v.a. Texturen, Sichtdistanz)
 -> geringere Videospeicherbelegung
2. Die Hardware (Grafikkarten) sind unterschiedlich.
-> unterschiedliche FPS
3. Ich GLAUBE, die Statistik gibt den Prozessor im Standardtakt an 
    Andere Möglichkeit: Bei dir laufen programme im Hintergrund
-> unterschiedliche CPU - Auslastung


----------



## der-virus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Gleich vorweg bevor Jemand meckert: NEIN Ich arbeite nicht für Rockstar, aber ich hatte ohne Patch fast keine Probleme beim Installieren/Spielen und mit Patch auch nicht (nur 2 Abstürze beim Start).
Leider kann ich auch keinen (spürbaren) Performance-Gewinn erkennen. (ich gurk so bei 25-35frames auf ner Mischung aus Mittel und High rum  )  Ladezeiten haben sich auch nicht merklich verkürzt.


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				der-virus am 13.12.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich vorweg bevor Jemand meckert: NEIN Ich arbeite nicht für Rockstar, aber ich hatte ohne Patch fast keine Probleme beim Installieren/Spielen und mit Patch auch nicht (nur 2 Abstürze beim Start).
> Leider kann ich auch keinen (spürbaren) Performance-Gewinn erkennen. (ich gurk so bei 25-35frames auf ner Mischung aus Mittel und High rum  )  Ladezeiten haben sich auch nicht merklich verkürzt.


LOL  
VORSICHT ICH BIN AUCH KEIN ROCKSTAR MITARBEITER! 
Aber der Patch ist toll... dadurch dass das ati problem weg ist kann ich normal starten ohne umwege und endlich den MP genießen da ohne den Patch beim Levelwechsel der MP immer abgeschmiert ist. Läuft toll im moment.


----------



## gamertom (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

also mit dem patch funktioniert das spiel bei jedem start.
vorher musste ich 2 -3 mal probieren.

wichtig ist auch 3.5 framework
habe den beta treiber 8.12 von ati

also von der grafikkarte habe ich keine probleme mehr beim starten oder ähnliches,stürzt auch nichts ab und kann flüssig spielen.  

das einzige was teilweise schlecht ist sind div texturfehler ,körnig usw

aber ich glaube das ist bei jedem so.

bei problemen kann ich allen folgenden thread ans herz legen:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559247

edit: totti: cpu könnte evtl ein problem sein
zitat:  Mit AMD X2 Prozessoren scheint es dafür leider nicht gut spielbar zu sein





			
				totti88 am 13.12.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> 
> ich habe eine und das game läuft bei mir supi
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey 

danke für die schnelle antwort
Weil es hieß aber doch das es auf der 4850 getestet wurde und das Spiel da gar nicht erst lief, allein schon wegen Inkompibiltät zu Ati Karten?!
dehshalb wollte ich den Patch abwarten und hoffen das es was bringt 

Also mein System ist:
Win Xp Prof. Service Pack 3
Net Framework 3.0
Amd Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+
ATI Radeon HD 4850 Golden Sample von Gainward
Treiberversion : 6.14.10.6879
Motherboard: Asus  A8V-E-SE

Meinst du ich hätt ne chanche das es überhaupt startet, weil ja sehr viele Ati User gar nicht erst Spielen können allein schon wegen der Graka?!

lg totti [/quote]


----------



## and1d (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Hey 

danke für die schnelle antwort
Weil es hieß aber doch das es auf der 4850 getestet wurde und das Spiel da gar nicht erst lief, allein schon wegen Inkompibiltät zu Ati Karten?!
dehshalb wollte ich den Patch abwarten und hoffen das es was bringt 

Also mein System ist:
Win Xp Prof. Service Pack 3
Net Framework 3.0
Amd Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+
ATI Radeon HD 4850 Golden Sample von Gainward
Treiberversion : 6.14.10.6879
Motherboard: Asus  A8V-E-SE

Meinst du ich hätt ne chanche das es überhaupt startet, weil ja sehr viele Ati User gar nicht erst Spielen können allein schon wegen der Graka?!

lg totti [/quote] [/quote]

________________________________________________________________________

hab die genau gleiche grafikkarte und x2 4400 und bei mir liefs auch ohne patch nur halt nicht gut und der patch hat nix geändert performance immer noch unter aller sau!


----------



## BallaBernd (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Mein System:
Vista Service Pack 3
Net Framework 3.5
Core 2 Duo 6320 (2x 2,24 Ghz)
2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
GeForce 8800 GTS 640 MB
Treiber: 180.84


Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:
Warum kann ich GTAIV auf Niedrig-Mittel (20%Sichtweite, 30% Detailsichtweite u.s.w)
nicht flüssig spielen??
Ich hab schon jegliche Varianten aus zahlreichen Foren ausprobiert aber es hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Medeiros (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ich will mal wissen, was diese Spinner verändert haben wollen! Bei mir läuft es nun eher schlechter, die Schatten sehen immernoch beschissen aus, von Anti Aliasing immernoch keine Spur und das Problem, dass die Grafikeinstellungen nicht gespeichert werden besteht weiterhin!
Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und frustriert darüber, dass diese Leute es in 1 1/2 Wochen nicht schaffen diese Probleme wenigstens ansatzweise zu beseitigen! Stattdessen werden solch überflüssige Sachen wie das Balancing beim Bowling verändert! Dafür braucht ihr so lange?
Rockstar, ihr hab bei mir verschissen!


----------



## BallaBernd (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Medeiros am 13.12.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mal wissen, was diese Spinner verändert haben wollen! Bei mir läuft es nun eher schlechter, die Schatten sehen immernoch beschissen aus, von Anti Aliasing immernoch keine Spur und das Problem, dass die Grafikeinstellungen nicht gespeichert werden besteht weiterhin!
> Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und frustriert darüber, dass diese Leute es in 1 1/2 Wochen nicht schaffen diese Probleme wenigstens ansatzweise zu beseitigen! Stattdessen werden solch überflüssige Sachen wie das Balancing beim Bowling verändert! Dafür braucht ihr so lange?
> Rockstar, ihr hab bei mir verschissen!



Davon abgesehen, dass ich die Balancing beim Bowling seeehr wichtig finde  , kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Hugo78 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				BallaBernd am 13.12.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein System:
> Vista Service Pack 3
> Net Framework 3.5
> Core 2 Duo 6320 (2x 2,24 Ghz)
> ...


Schau mal in deine Treibereinstellungen ob Vsync "immer an" ist.
Vsync bringt in GTA IV deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## ferrari2k (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Boah Leute dieses Gejaule ist doch zum Kotzen!   
Wenns Spiel auch nach dem Patch nicht läuft, bringts zurück, nur so lernen die es!   
Und zu denen, die glauben, 30MB ist wenig, wenn das nur überarbeiteter Quellcode ist, dann ist das VERDAMMT VIEL!
Reißt doch nicht das Maul so auf, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt...
Und zu denen, bei denen das Spiel vorher ohne Probleme lief und jetzt Probleme macht: Ihr seid selten dämlich, warum patcht ihr ein Spiel, was fehlerfrei läuft?
Mann, es ist nur ein dämliches Spiel, werdet mal erwachsen....


----------



## and1d (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Medeiros am 13.12.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mal wissen, was diese Spinner verändert haben wollen! Bei mir läuft es nun eher schlechter, die Schatten sehen immernoch beschissen aus, von Anti Aliasing immernoch keine Spur und das Problem, dass die Grafikeinstellungen nicht gespeichert werden besteht weiterhin!
> Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und frustriert darüber, dass diese Leute es in 1 1/2 Wochen nicht schaffen diese Probleme wenigstens ansatzweise zu beseitigen! Stattdessen werden solch überflüssige Sachen wie das Balancing beim Bowling verändert! Dafür braucht ihr so lange?
> Rockstar, ihr hab bei mir verschissen!



sie hatten sogar noch einiges mehr an zeit schlieslich hatten sie nachdem die dvd s im presswerk sind bestimmt ca 3 wochen zeit um schonmal den patch zu machen


----------



## Belgium (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Öhm viel Lärm um beinah nichts, najut es läuft "miniminimini" mal besser, aber ich hab mir doch etwas mehr versprochen, sah ich schon bei der wahnnnsinnnigen Grösse des Patches, Hammer.


----------



## Bartspritze (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

ich merke iwie keinen unterschied...

---------------------------------------------
OS: Vista Ultimate 64bit
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E8400 (2x 3Ghz)
Graka: ATI Radeon 4870 X2
Ram: Corsair DDR2 800 cl4, 4Gb, Dualchannel
HDD: Western Digital 500Gb SATA II
Mobo: ASUS P5Q
---------------------------------------------

Alle Games kann ich auf maximum + maximum AA + TA + AF bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 daddeln (mehr kann mein 19Zoller nicht ab^^).
Nur GTA4 ruckelt, selbst auf mittel/niedrig...

Ich finde da fehlt noch ein ganzes Ende, bis man das Spiel als "fertig" bezeichnen kann.
Also immer fein den Support kontaktieren, sodass die mehr Probleme bei sich aufm Tisch liegen haben und mal so richtig schön Bugfixen können.
@ferrari2k: Ich als Anwendungsentwickler freue mich viel mehr, wenn meine Kunden sagen, was ihnen nicht gefällt bzw wo es noch probs gibt, als dass sie die Software wieder zurück bringen und sagen: hier, geld her!
Bugs fixen und gut ist - desto mehr was sagen, desto schneller gehts bzw desto mehr fehler werden behoben.


----------



## DivinusVictor (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Der ATI Treiber brachte bei mir eine Verbesserung von 5-3 Fps (je nach Auflösung und Details)
Der Patch brachte folgendes: 
-keine Schattenfehler mehr
-(endlich) ein Schadensmodel (allerdings nur vorne und hinten, die Seiten sind immer noch unzerstörbar)

Unspielbar ist es eigentlich immer noch, die beste Performance lag bei 22 Fps ...
durchschnittlich quäle ich mich mit 18 Fps durch Liberty City

Aber es ist GTA verdammt -.- und ich zocks trotzdem...


----------



## STF (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				ferrari2k am 13.12.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu denen, bei denen das Spiel vorher ohne Probleme lief und jetzt Probleme macht: Ihr seid selten dämlich, warum patcht ihr ein Spiel, was fehlerfrei läuft?



Nur zum Verständnis, bei mir läuft das Spiel nach dem Patch immer noch.

Um mich aber bei Win Live einloggen zu können, musste ich erst den Patch laden, ansonsten war ich dort offline. Angeblich soll speichern ja nur online möglich sein (ich hab es noch nicht probiert). Der Multiplayer ging deshalb auch nicht.

Außerdem könnte es bei unterschiedlichen Versionen ja auch zu Problemen im Multiplayer kommen.


----------



## Power-Poler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Bei mir geht das spiel auch noch nach dem Patch, nur leider wird jetzt das Hauptmenü noch seltener geladen als vorher, oder sogar manchmal nur zum teil.


----------



## ferrari2k (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Belgium am 13.12.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm viel Lärm um beinah nichts, najut es läuft "miniminimini" mal besser, aber ich hab mir doch etwas mehr versprochen, sah ich schon bei der wahnnnsinnnigen Grösse des Patches, Hammer.


Herrgott wie oft noch? Die Größe des Patches sagt NICHTS über seine Wirkung aus, verdammt nochmal! Dieses Gejammer, es NERVT! Wenns nicht läuft, lasst euch nicht verarschen und gebt diesen Softwaredreck zurück!


----------



## datranquil (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

DAS soll der Patch gewesen sein?

Mal ehrlich: Immernoch stürzt das game permanent auf dem Legal-Screen Copyright bla bla permanent ab. Tausend starts notwendig. Einzig und allein der ROckstar Sozial Club weißt nun die Version 1.1.3.0 auf. Sicher das auch wirklich das Game geupdated wurde und nicht nur diese einzige Komponente?

Sorry, wenn das der Patch gewesen sein soll dann sage ich nun "Gute Nacht" und deinstalliere das Game und fordere mein Geld zurück.


----------



## datranquil (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Okay FAKT:

Im Gameordner GTAIV wurde _NICHT EINE DATEI_ durch den Patch verändert.

Wer nun glaubt das Spiel läuft besser oder schlechter irrt. Es wurde nicht EINE Datei verändert. 

Einzig und allein die Dateien im Ordner RGSC wurden verändert. SONST NICHTS!

Das ist definitiv nicht der Patch. PC Games: "Ändert das und hört doch bitte mal bei R* nach!"


----------



## baiR (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				datranquil am 13.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay FAKT:
> 
> Im Gameordner GTAIV wurde _NICHT EINE DATEI_ durch den Patch verändert.
> 
> ...



Ich habs zwar noch nicht lange probiert aber ich kann definitiv sagen dass dieses Spiel bei mir jetzt besser läuft denn ich kann die Texturen jetzt höher stellen (hoch) und die Weitsicht auf 30 stellen und die Gebäude die vorher in der Weite aufgepoppt sind sind jetzt direkt da.

Außerdem habe ich diese wackeligen Schatten nicht mehr.
Teste das jetzt mal ne Stunde dann kann ich definitiv mehr sagen.

Aber ich glaube dir das es bei dir so ist, ist wahrscheinlich wieder glückssache bei dem es jetzt mit den Patch besser oder schlechter läuft bei mir läufts auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## and1d (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

bei mir sin jetzt einfach alle autos matt kein auto hat mehr glänzenden lack häääässlich


----------



## thor2101 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

ich hab hier was eigenartiges:

zuerst hatte ich den patch installiert, doch nach Spielstart war das Telefon aktiv, ich konnte aber nichts machen. Weder Telefon deaktivieren, noch aus der Tür rausgehen. Ich war also gefangen.

Dann hab ich mittels Wiederherstellungskonsole das Ding wieder rückgängig gemacht. Schön, nur leider startete nun GTA gar nicht mehr: Bei Klick auf Social Club blabla bekam ich nur "RGSCLauncher hat ein Problem festgestell und muss beendet werden". So.

Dann hatte ich GTA komplett deinstalliert und dann neu installiert. Danach konnte ich es immer noch nicht starten. Diesselbe Fehlermeldung. So, nun bin ich ja nicht blöd, hab mir die Verzeichnisse angeschaut und dann mal die "C:\Programme\Rockstar Games\Rockstar Games Social Club\1_1_1_0\RGSC.exe" gestartet. Siehe da, es funzt. Einwandfrei. Die SocialClubBox öffnet sich, ich bin angemeldet, klicke auf Spielen und bin im Spiel. Alles super.

Doch nun kann ich die  -norestrictions -nomemrestrict nirgendwo anhängen. Hab eine Verknüpfung auf die eben benannte RGSC.exe gemacht und dann diese Parameter angehangen. Doch leider kein Erfolg. Alles was ich will, ist die Auflösung hochzubretzeln auf 1900x1200!

Jemand ne Idee?

Benutze Geforce 8800gts und iC2D 6750


----------



## rider35 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Inexx am 13.12.2008 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir lief das spiel von anfang an perfekt mit 30 frames keinerlei einbrüche oder grafik fehler und dan dachte ich mir wird bestimmt mit dem patch noch besser aber jetzt kann ich garnich mehr spielen bei mir zieht die kamera nun ständig nach oben und ist unspielbar echt klasse patch




----> wahrscheinlich hast du die feststelltaste gedrückt...


----------



## Onlinestate (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				thor2101 am 13.12.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nun kann ich die  -norestrictions -nomemrestrict nirgendwo anhängen. Hab eine Verknüpfung auf die eben benannte RGSC.exe gemacht und dann diese Parameter angehangen. Doch leider kein Erfolg. Alles was ich will, ist die Auflösung hochzubretzeln auf 1900x1200!
> 
> Jemand ne Idee?


erstell im gta-ordner die datei commandline.txt und schreibe dort deine startparameter rein. einfach für jeden paramter eine neue zeile verwenden.


----------



## thor2101 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Onlinestate am 13.12.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> erstell im gta-ordner die datei commandline.txt und schreibe dort deine startparameter rein. einfach für jeden paramter eine neue zeile verwenden.



Super. Hat geklappt! DANKE!


----------



## leopard74 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Holy shit, it works! Thanks R*! 

...endlich läuft es auch nicht nur "-windowed"

Mein Arbeits-/Spielsystem:

OS: Mac OS X/Vista 64bit Ultimate
CPU: 2x 3,2 GHz Xeon
GPU: 1x NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 1,5 GB, 2x ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB
Ram: 32 GB DDR2 800
HDD: 3x 300 GB SAS Raid 5

Aber selbst auf der 8 core whore ruckelt es ab und an auf 2560 x 1600 wenn im Grafikmenü alles auf 100 bzw. Maximum gestellt ist. Denke es wird noch etwas Zeit ins Land gehen, bis es Hardware gibt, die von GTA 4 nicht in die Knie gezwungen wird. Die Grafik ist trotzdem kick-ass. Generell finde ich läuft alles flüssiger, wenn der Videomitschnitt deaktiviert ist.


----------



## Gomorra10 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=383281


----------



## Airmac01 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				leopard74 am 13.12.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Holy shit, it works! Thanks R*!
> 
> ...endlich läuft es auch nicht nur "-windowed"
> 
> ...




sage mal junger padawan...
lese ich da richtig und du hast 32 gb ram?? wie denn das bitte? hälst du das nicht für etwas übertrieben?^^
und was hast du fürn seltsamen prozessor was is denn ein xeon?^^
und wieso hast du 3 grafikkarten?
also vlt oute ich mich jetzt auch grade als ahnungslos   
aber was is das fürn seltsamer rechner???


----------



## Fuwisan (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				leopard74 am 13.12.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Holy shit, it works! Thanks R*!
> Generell finde ich läuft alles flüssiger, wenn der Videomitschnitt deaktiviert ist.


Wie wir die Deaktiviert?


----------



## leopard74 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Airmac01 am 13.12.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> leopard74 am 13.12.2008 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leopard74 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				leopard74 am 13.12.2008 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Airmac01 am 13.12.2008 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mac Pro...


----------



## DerMack (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				datranquil am 13.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay FAKT:
> 
> Im Gameordner GTAIV wurde _NICHT EINE DATEI_ durch den Patch verändert.
> 
> ...


Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, denn die Dateiversion der gtaiv.exe hat sich geändert und ihr Erstelldatum beläuft sich auf den 9.12.2008. Ändert aber nichts daran das das Spiel für mich jetzt auch nicht mehr spielbar ist, da ich das Kamera-Prolem habe und rausziehen des Controllers wenig bringt wenn man Ihn doch benutzen möchte, zumal das ja schon wunderbar mit dem "Hack" ging. Ich war so begeistert  da es damit das erste GTA auf PC bei mir war wo auch der reche Analog-Stick gefunzt hat mit meinem Firestorm DualAnalog2.


----------



## leopard74 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				leopard74 am 13.12.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> leopard74 am 13.12.2008 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, zu früh geklickt...
also die 32 GB Ram und die Quadro brauche ich nur zum Arbeiten unter MAC OS, zum Zocken unter Vista die beiden Radeon. Xeons sind übrigens 4 Kern Workstationprozessoren von Intel.


----------



## Darlow (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

bei meinem benchmark test steht das hier:
Hardware
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Service Pack 3
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
Video-Driver Version: 180.48
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Intel Pentium III Xeon-Prozessor

ich weiß auch nich was Xeon heißen soll, ich habe nämlich nen C2D E8400  

€: funzt bei euch Independence FM?
Ich hab da nämlich bisschen mukke reingepackt, aber im Spiel wird die nich gespielt...


----------



## firewalker2k (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				ferrari2k am 13.12.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu denen, bei denen das Spiel vorher ohne Probleme lief und jetzt Probleme macht: Ihr seid selten dämlich, warum patcht ihr ein Spiel, was fehlerfrei läuft?



Danke für die Beleidigung. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man wohl alleine für den MP vermutlich den Patch braucht (damit alle mit der gleichen Version zusammen spielen).



> Mann, es ist nur ein dämliches Spiel, werdet mal erwachsen....



...


----------



## ecHo22222 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Man man gut, dass ich momentan noch jede Menge Left 4 Dead zocke und noch kein Bock auf GTA 4 hab. Das werd ich mir im Januar zulegen, wenn die Probleme hoffentlich aus der Welt sind...


----------



## Salvenat (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ich kann nur noch lachen... (Galgenhumor)

Vorher schmierte mir das Spiel ständig ab, die Texturen verschwanden allesamt alle 10-30 Minuten und es ruckelte ohne Ende. Trotzdem habe ich es einige Zeit gezockt... unter größerem Leiden und mit miserablen Grafikeinstellungen.

Nach dem Patch:
Die Texturen verschwinden ALLE, wenn ich in ein Fahrzeug steige und mich mit der Maus nur ein mikrometerchen bewege... Mehr Fehler habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen, weil ohne die Funktion macht das Spiel keine Minute am Stück Spaß!

WAS FÜR EIN SCHEI***SSSSS SPIEL!!! Und dafür habe ich erst 49,99 und durch Tiefpreisgarantie ja doch nur 39,- Euro bezahlt! Leider ist dieses Spiel nicht 1 Cent wert!

Ich ärgere mich, dass ich Geld für unnützes Plastik, ein bisschen Pappe und unnützen Datenmüll ausgegeben habe. Das ist DIE Enttäuschung des Jahres!

Ich ziehe jetzt meine Konsequenzen und werde KEIN Spiel (und wenn ich noch sooooo große Vorfreude hege... und sei es Duke Nu*em Forever *lach*) mehr kaufen, bis es nicht einwandfrei gepatcht, getestet und höchstwahrscheinlich auf der AKtronic Pyramide für 10,- liegt! Kein Wunder, dass der PC-Spielemarkt Umsatzeinbüßen zu verzeichnen hat. Da muss man erst Monate lang warten, bis ein geliebter Titel von Konsolen mehr schlecht als recht umgesetzt wird und dann so ein Bugfest!! Vielen Dank liebe Entwickler, aber nach den letzten 4 von mir gekauften und alle total verbugten Spielen, ist mein Kragen nun geplatzt!! Und eine Konsole kaufe ich mir nicht!! Einen vorher willigen Käufer vergrault!


----------



## God-of-Death (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Also bei mir hat sich nichts geändert in punkto texturen und spiegelungen sieht immer noch genauso aus. Und performance sollte es ja eigendlich keine geben, aber manche menschen haben halt einen performance schub durch einbildung


----------



## ferrari2k (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				firewalker2k am 14.12.2008 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 13.12.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, aber mal ehrlich, es ist doch klargewesen, dass dieses Spiel bei einem Großteil der Spieler Probleme hervorruft. Warum ist man dann nicht mit dem zufrieden, was man hat? Es wird sicher auch Multiplayerserver mit der alten Version geben. Und wenns mit der neuen Patchversion nicht mehr läuft, ist die Ware mangelhaft und sollte zurückgegeben werden.
Die Spielergemeinde ist was Bugs angeht viel zu leidensfähig, so ein Bugfest sollte wie Blei in den Regalen liegenbleiben, genauso wie diese DRM verseuchte Kacke von Spore, Far Cry 2 oder Bioshock.


----------



## fertigo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Der Patch brachte mir: Bluescreen(nach 1 minute), beim nächsten Start: schwerwiegernder "d3d" fehler. Jetzt kann ichs nicht mehr starten. Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr die Ruckelorgie auf meinem qx9770m gtx280 geniessen.


----------



## DeXteRDeluxE (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Vor dem Patch:

Dutzende Male die Exe klicken bis es endlich lief.
Mit Prime ging es dann einigermaßen, und startete teils beim 2. oder manchmal auch erst beim 5. Versuch.
Texturen hatte ich bis jetzt keine großartigen Probleme, außer das ich manchmal wenn ich ihn eine Garage reinschau, dort eine graue Wand ist. die aber nach 1-2 Sek verschwindet.

Seit dem Patch gestern läuft es zwar nicht besser, aber ich kanns immerhin bei jedem Start gleich zocken.
Mein Problem imo es freezed bei der Mission von Jimmy, zum Diner fahren und ab da freezed das ganze im Ladescreen.

"Statistiken
Durchschnittliche FPS: 35.63
Dauer: 37.52 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 61%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 53%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 67%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1280 x 1024 (60 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Mittel
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 25
Detaildistanz: 70
edit: Fahrzeugdichte 30

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series 
Video-Driver Version: 7.14.10.630
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Logitech Wireless Headset)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz

File ID: benchmark.cli"


ne höhere Auflösung gibt mein Monitor nicht her, leider nur ein 19"
Fahrzeugdichte steht irgendwie beim Benchmark bei mir nich dabei, habe ich auf 30.

Also wie man sehen kann spiele ich geradeso auf Mittleren Details und es lässt sich sehr gut spielen.
Auch mit Raketenwerfer etc. geht die FPS nicht großartig in den Keller.
Nachts, bei Regen oder Nebel auch keine Probleme.

Ich mach später nochmal nen Benchmark mit akutellem ATI Treiber 8.12 und bisschen mehr Details - mal schaun wie es dann läuft.

Achja, ich habe große Probs mit dem Multiplayer stürtz bei mir immer ab nachdem ich auf einen Server gejoint bin. Vor dem Patch und nach dem Patch das gleiche Spiele


----------



## Viron83 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				DeXteRDeluxE am 14.12.2008 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem Patch:
> 
> Dutzende Male die Exe klicken bis es endlich lief.
> Mit Prime ging es dann einigermaßen, und startete teils beim 2. oder manchmal auch erst beim 5. Versuch.
> ...



Zum Multiplayer, kann ich bestätigen! Bei mir auch des öfteren Absturz wenn ich in nen Raum will!

Zu deinem Benchm:

Welchen ATI Treiber hast du drauf?
Hab den selben drauf und bekomme folgende Ergebnisse;

_Durchschnittliche FPS: 23.14
Dauer: 37.13 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 100%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 61%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 67%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1280 x 1024 (75 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Mittel
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 25
Detaildistanz: 37

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
Video-Driver Version: 7.14.10.630
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz_


Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mit selben Grafiktreiber nur 23 FPS bekomme und du schaffst es auf über 30 FPS 
Ist der 8.12/ 7.14.10.630 nihct der aktuelste GraKa Treiber von ATI??


EDIT:

Nach Neuinstallation des ATI GraKA Treibers 8.12 habe ich folgende Ergebnisse und bin nun zufrieden und kann ednlcih zocken!

_Durchschnittliche FPS: 36.14
Dauer: 37.19 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 93%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 59%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 100%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1280 x 1024 (75 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Hoch
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 50
Detaildistanz: 65

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
Video-Driver Version: 7.14.10.630
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz
_


----------



## Geszi (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Den Patch kann man getrost in der Pfeife rauchen.
Vor dem Patch lief alles "Gut" und jetzt muss ich meinen Joystick abhängen dass ich das Spiel überhaupt mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann. Gott sei Dank dass man den Direkt-Input-Controller nicht abschalten kann  .

Das war die letzte Konsolenumsetzung die ich mir gekauft habe. Entweder die produzieren endlich mal wieder ein richtiges PC-Spiel oder können mich als Kunden vergessen. So kann man das Ende des PC's als Spieleplattform auch fördern. Eine Konsole kommt mir trotzdem nicht ins Haus, auch wenn sie dies wohl damit bezwecken wollen.


----------



## Gomorra10 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

lol. Die Amis...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_7p-Lh7uEg


----------



## Darlow (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				Gomorra10 am 14.12.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> lol. Die Amis...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_7p-Lh7uEg


is irgendwie nich so lustig wenn man verstehen kann was die sagen


----------



## robin923 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Fangen wir mal positiv an.. ich kann es IMMER starten, und abgesehen von den Schatten hab ich keine Grafikfehler.. aber was mich aufregt ist, dass ich mit meinem Core 2 Duo E7300, meiner 8800 GT und 3 GB Ram, ALLES runterstellen muss, um es HALBWEGS zocken zu können! Texturen sind Mittel, Render ist ist auch Mittel.. .. Sichtweite und co. sind alle auf 5 .. und ich kann es NICHT flüssig zocken!

Grausam sowas! Sollte Rockstar da nicht schleunigst was machen, kloppe ich das Spiel in die Tonne!


----------



## phoenix-x (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

!!!"GAMEPAD"-PROBLEM GELÖST!!!

Ich denke, ich habe die Problemquelle für die User mit dem fälschlich erkannten Gamepad gelöst! Seit dem Patch habe ich das Problem auch und hab herausgefunden, dass es an meiner Tastatur liegt. Ich habe ein SaiTek Gamer Keyboard und wohl weil SaiTek auch Gamepads usw herstellt, wird diese vom Spiel fälschlicherweise als Gamepad erkannt, was zu Fehlfunktionen führt. Da GTA IV allerdings nur bei Spielstart nach Gamepads schaut, reicht es die Tastatur vor dem Starten von GTA auszustecken und sobald es geladen ist wieder rein.

Wenn es bei euch nicht an der Tastatur liegt versucht eure anderen USB-Geräte durch.

Ich hoffe ich hab damit einigen geholfen.

Ansonsten kann ich seit dem Patch mit meiner ATI HD 4850 problemlos starten, es läuft so weit flüssig allerdings habe ich jetzt wie in GTA SA seinerzeit auch manchmal das Soundproblem. Ich hab ein 2.1-System und manchmal höre ich vom Sound plötzlich nur noch das Radio und die restlichen Geräusche wenn überhaupt nur seeeehr leise und im Hintergrund...


----------



## olstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Das ist ein Grundsätzliches Problem des Gamers Keyboard, das tritt z.B. auch bei Trackmania auf.
Andere Tastas sind davon aber nicht betroffen.


----------



## imann (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

seit dem patch hängt die kamera hinten am boden...also sieht man so nur die stößstange des autos....das spielen ist so unmöglich!
kennt jemand die lösung!!!!
R* sagte,man muss den controller deinstallieren...hallo! so habe ich dann doch kein gamepad mehr!!!!


----------



## pain25 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

ka warum aber von einen auf den anderen mom kann ich es fast alles auf high zocken ... war im mp rennen dann solo gestartet alles auf high naja ausser weitsicht^^ und es funkzt bei 31 fps


----------



## baiR (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				robin923 am 14.12.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Fangen wir mal positiv an.. ich kann es IMMER starten, und abgesehen von den Schatten hab ich keine Grafikfehler.. aber was mich aufregt ist, dass ich mit meinem Core 2 Duo E7300, meiner 8800 GT und 3 GB Ram, ALLES runterstellen muss, um es HALBWEGS zocken zu können! Texturen sind Mittel, Render ist ist auch Mittel.. .. Sichtweite und co. sind alle auf 5 .. und ich kann es NICHT flüssig zocken!
> 
> Grausam sowas! Sollte Rockstar da nicht schleunigst was machen, kloppe ich das Spiel in die Tonne!



Rockstar sollte sich einfach am darum kümmern das dieses Spiel richtige Entwickler umsetzen wie z.B die Entwickler die vorher die PC-Umsetzungen gemacht haben.
Ich blicke da einfach nicht durch warum hat Rockstar nicht noch einmal die gleichen für diese Aufgabe genommen.

Der gleiche Scheiss bei Konami, die Silent Hill Teile waren bis auf Homecoming alles Toptitel von vorne bis hinten.
Homecoming wurde von anderen Entwicklern gemacht und daher war das Spiel auch nicht so gut wie die älteren Teile.

Ich glaube wenns so weiter geht gibt es nur noch Schrottspiele.
Stelle sich einmal einer vor diese Entwickler würden den nächsten GTA Teil ganz alleine machen, ich würde das Spiel dann sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## robin923 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				imann am 14.12.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> seit dem patch hängt die kamera hinten am boden...also sieht man so nur die stößstange des autos....das spielen ist so unmöglich!
> kennt jemand die lösung!!!!
> R* sagte,man muss den controller deinstallieren...hallo! so habe ich dann doch kein gamepad mehr!!!!



jap, ich  .. hatte das auch.. aber es bleibt dir nix anderes übrig, als einfach das gamepad abzuklemmen! ( geile wortwahl  )


----------



## eddy63 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Für alle memory leak geplagten die nur ca. 30 min - 1std flüssig spielen können, und danach gegen lags kämpfen, gibt es einen workaround bis ein vernümpftiger patch draußen ist. 

zu finden hier:
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/grandtheftauto4/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-47082965&pid=952150

dieses tool schaufelt einfach unbenötigten speicher frei, den gta4 durchs memory leak unnötigerweise ansammelt. (alternativ wären auch ähnliche tools zu testen)

Mir hats geholfen, ich konnte nach den Anweisungen über 3 Stunden flüssig spielen. Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr.


1280x1050
texture: med
render Q: very high
v distance: 25
details 100
traffic 48
shadows: 1
(wahrscheinlich funktionieren nun auch höhere stats, aber noch nicht getestet)

intel core 2 quad 2,66 Ghz
geforce GTX260
2 GB ram
vista 32bit
Realtek HD (onboard sound)


----------



## GaiaMC (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Um auch mal wieder was positives zu bringen,

ich bin  zufrieden.  
Es lief von Anfang an!!!!

Durchschnittliche FPS: 43.81
Dauer: 37.14 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 78%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 61%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 91%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Hoch
Renderqualität: Hoch
Sichtdistanz: 32
Detaildistanz: 70

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP3
Zotac GTX 280 AMP!
Video-Driver Version: 180.84 Beta
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6850  @ 3.60GHz 
4 GB PC 6400


----------



## eddy63 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				eddy63 am 14.12.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle memory leak geplagten die nur ca. 30 min - 1std flüssig spielen können, und danach gegen lags kämpfen, gibt es einen workaround bis ein vernümpftiger patch draußen ist.
> 
> zu finden hier:
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/grandtheftauto4/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-47082965&pid=952150
> ...



Edit: 
mit neuen Settings getestet

Statistics
Average FPS: 42.47
Duration: 37.37 sec
CPU Usage: 72%
System memory usage: 91%
Video memory usage: 97%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: High
Render Quality: High
View Distance: 47
Detail Distance: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Business 
Service Pack 1
Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Video Driver version: 180.84
Audio Adapter: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz

Das schöne daran ist, dass es nun auch 3 Stunden später immernoch flüssig läuft.


----------



## imann (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				robin923 am 14.12.2008 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> imann am 14.12.2008 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sollte der patch nicht eher dazu dienen,dass man mit beliebigen gamepad spielen kann?
was soll das denn?
mit tastatur zu zocken ist mehr mühe als spass!


----------



## JackMorris (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

tut mir leid aber der patch ist ein absoluter witz!
das ist ja wohl volksverarsche hoch 10!


----------



## Whisky1982 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Das positive für mich, das Spiel startete ohne Probleme. Spielen ging auch, nur nach ein paar Minuten und einer Mission spielten die Texturen die ansonsten gut aussahen und passten, plötzlich verrückt und mein Fahrzeug schwebte mehr als das ich noch auf der Straße fuhr.

Naja, die ersten Probleme hat man dann wohl gelöst, am 2. Patch wird gearbeitet. Das erinnert irgendwie an Anstoss und Co. wo es gefühlte 100Patches gebraucht wurden damit man dann vernünftig spielen konnte. 

Da Microsoft ja immer die Finger im Spiel hat und testen muss, wird es wohl bis Januar dauern bis Teil 2 des zu erwartenden Patchmarathon dann auf die Käufer zu kommt. 

Die Hoffnung das Teil 2 reicht, stirbt zwar zuletzt, Hoffnung habe ich aber keine große.


----------



## Shordy5 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ich muss recht gebend er Patch ist ein Witz.

Es ist zwar shcön und gut das ich das Spiel nun ohne Problem starten kann......ABER der größte Fehler ist nicht behoben, wenn ich z.B. mit dem Auto rumfahre nach ca. 2 minuten  habe ich so dermaßend starke lags das es fast 1 minute braucht bis er sich mal 1mm weiter bewegt, immerhin habe ich beim Laufen mehr Glück da kann ich 10 minuten rumlatschen  bis der fehler auftritt.

Ich werde jetzt Take2 ne email schreiben und den neuen Nvidia treiber installieren ist Problem nicht behoben gehts zurück.


----------



## Flosch (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ich habs Samstag vor einer Woche geholt (Nikolaus-Day), da liefs nicht! Am Sonntag war es bereits wieder deinstalliert, und ich dachte mir: OK, wenn Mittwoch der Patch kommt, dann probiere ich es nochmal... Am Samstag ging es dann wieder zurück zum Händler.

Jetzt ist der Patch draussen und nichts hat sich wirklich verbessert... Naja, vielleicht gibts im neuen Jahr einen Patch der zur Zufriedenheit funktioniert, dann werde ich auch vielleicht das Spiel nochmal kaufen... 

BTW: ist in der Xbox-360 nicht 'ne ATI-Karte verbaut ?!


----------



## Mourning-Blade (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*



			
				baiR am 14.12.2008 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rockstar sollte sich einfach am darum kümmern das dieses Spiel richtige Entwickler umsetzen wie z.B die Entwickler die vorher die PC-Umsetzungen gemacht haben.
> Ich blicke da einfach nicht durch warum hat Rockstar nicht noch einmal die gleichen für diese Aufgabe genommen.



Ich fand auch die letzten Umsetzung mißerabel,was Grafik/ Leistung anging..

Das schließt auch Menüführung, Speichersystem ,Steuerung etc mit ein...

Spaß machte es aber trotzdem...


----------



## Shordy5 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Komisch ist bei mir, das ich Sp Modus neicht lang spielen kann, stürzt immer an der gleiche stelle ab. MP modus habe ich jetzt fast 3 std. gespielt, echt krass warum auch immer das so ist, ich habe keine ahnung.


----------



## Kristian (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

GTA4 verursacht einfach einen viel zu großen Datenumsatz... damit kommen die meisten Proziss und Arbeitsspeicher nicht klar.

Ich kann sagen, dass bei mir eigentlich GTA4 fast immer recht flüssig läuft. Hab 1680x1050 bei maximaler weitsicht und detailtiefe auf einer geOCten 8800 GT. Jedoch habe ich kleine laderuckler wenn ich die stadtteile wechsle oder wenn ein Tag/Nacht-wechsel erfolgt. Dabei arbeitet meine Festplatte die verrückt denn ich habe nur 2Gig Arbeitsspeicher.

Das Spiel ansich ist auch noch nie bei mir abgestürzt.

Ich habe aber auch wie mein Vorposter festgestellt, dass das Spiel auch etwas flüssiger im MP läuft als im SP. Kann es sein, dass die Grafikeinstellungen automatisch angepasst werden beim MP? Oder dass vielleicht einige Physik-Sachen abgestellt werden?


----------



## Thanathan85 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ich finde GTA IV einfach nur eine technische Katastrophe und Frechheit von Rockstar.
Unter XP war es selbst mit SP3 und stundenlangem rumprobierens einfach nicht zum laufen zu bekommen. Und selbst unter Vista läuft es nicht fehlerfrei. Grafik- und Soundfehler ( Bis hin zum totalen Soundverlust ) sind keine Seltenheit. Eine weitere Frechheit ist das ein Spiel mit derart hoher Hardwareanfoderung keine SLI-Unterstützung bekommt. Da hat man vier Grakas am laufen und GTA begnügt sich trotz des Patches und des neuen Nvidia Beta Treibes nur mit dem erkennen von einer. Und muss sich deshalb trotz vorhandener Technik mit mittleren Grafikeinstellungen zufrieden geben. Das ist wirklich ganz großes Tennis was sich Rockstar das geleistet hat. Wenn man aber mal von der dreifachen Onlineaktivierung und dem Haufen technischer Mängel und Probleme absieht hätte GTA IV gute Vorraussetzungen dafür gehabt ein gutes Spiel werden zu können. Auf der PS 3 macht es jedenfalls zig mal mehr Spaß als auf PC. Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten hin als man Spiel in wenigen Minuten installiern konnte und das dann auch noch lief ? Ach das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## echtrealhelmchen (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: re:GTA 4: Patch-Download*

Ja find ich auch super schade. Will endlich ne SLI unterstützung ... 

das spiel läuft super (durchschnittlich 47fps oder so, hoch bis fast 80fps) auch auf 1680x1050 alle details max und nur die sichtweite reduziert damit der VRAM reicht. Und trotzdem dauernd absturz mit der meldung nicht genug video speicher ... LOL ja dann her mit der SLI unterstützung ... das doch behämmert nen neues Game was sogar von meinem i7 schon super profitiert und dann der mist trotz 2 GTX280 OC Version. Das doch panne ... mist neues Game aber kein SLI support ... ganz grosses kino Rockstar ... echtmal ...


----------

